# Natural Deodorant



## nicky30

Hi all

Just thought I would post and tell you about a natural deodorant I am using.

I have been trying to gradually change my lifestyle over a period of time to remove potentially harmful substances due to all the reports I hear that environmental factors can cause/make worse sub/infertility.

Anyway, have more or less cut out tea, coffee, alcohol, cigarettes and fizzy drinks. Haven't managed to go organic or cut out convenience food but I do take pro natal vits.

Anyway, I'm rambling. I found this natural deodorant with no chemicals in it called 'Crystal Springs' from Holland and Barrett and it actually works better than normal deodorants. It is about £4.50 and looks like it will last for ages.

Hope this is of interest to some of you.

Nicky x


----------



## sarz

Nicky

I have done exactly the same thing !!!

Convinience food was a real struggle, and i am still trying to go organic !!

I have also found a deodorant called Pit Rock in Boots - its a crystal that does last for months and months - mine is about 6 months old now and it's only gone down a quarter ! and it's aluminium free.

Just thought i'd share my knowledge too !!

Sarz


----------



## Imogen

Hi Nicky and Sarz

I use 'Mitchum' antiperspirant deodorant which is extremely effective. I inherited a hyperventilation condition from my mother which means my armpits are overactive (sorry, tmi, lol!). I can have surgery or use a good product...

I have been looking for an alternative as I've noticed that while the Mitchum works, I get itchy under my arms a lot. I've just looked at the ingredients and there is a high aluminium content! I've read that this may be implicated in breast cancer...

Can either of you tell me - does your product work as an anti-perspirant as well as a deodorant and is it REALLY effective?

Cheers!
Imogen.x.x.x


----------



## soozzee

Hi Imogen

It's my understanding that the aluminium in deodorants is the bit that does the 'anti-perspirant' - so you're unlikely to find an anti-persipirant that doesn't contain aluminium. I've also heard that it's better not to prevent perspiration because that just prevents the body from getting rid of some of its 'rubbish'. 

Good luck finding something that works for you. 

Susie


----------



## Anthony Reid

Hi Girls,

Holland and Barrets do aluminium free deodorant 

Dont know how much it is though - also you might consider the body shop 

Tony,
x


----------



## soozzee

& I've just remembered that Neal's Yard do them - they have a good web site

http://www.nealsyardremedies.com/info_pages/shops/main_frame.html

Susie


----------



## Mummytoone

Pit Rock in boots is fab, wouldnt go back to any other now

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi girls, I've been using Pit Rok too, the spray one, and my dh uses it too.

Imogen, to answer your Q, while my dh finds that he can use Pit Rok all the time and not suffer from smelly pits, unfortunately it only works for me when I am not in stressful situations... I try to use it as much as poss tho' because of the breast cancer implications of aluminium based deodorents as you mentioned... so if I'm going for a job interview or a stressful social occasion or something like that, I revert to using the 'chemical' stuff, but only for a day. Maybe you could use the Pit Rok when you're just at home for the day to have a break from the other?

Love chick x


----------



## nicky30

Hi Imogen

I found out about 'Crystal Springs' after my Mum had breast cancer last year. She has been advised to switch to it from now on.

I have only been using it for three days so far but I have to say that first impressions is that it is fab. I don't sweat a huge amount but would always have that stale smell at the end of the day (TMI!!). Today I wore the deodorant all day and even went to the gym this evening and it seems to have worked much much better than chemical ones.


Nicky x


----------



## soozzee

Hi Nicky 

I've sent you an IM

Susie


----------



## andreaGe

Hallo girls,
I was reading your conversation with interest. Especially the information about Pit Rock being available at Boots. A friend of mine had told me about the 'natural' and very healthy properties of it. Keen to buy it, I went to Boots this morning and had a good look at it. Under ingredients it says 'Ammonium Alum' and then follows 'don't apply to broken skin'!!! Suddenly I wasn't so sure anymore and decided to do some research first.
I have now looked up 'Ammonium Alum' on the internet and it is an Alluminium Sulfate. There are some good sites with the chemical formular etc. BUT I first couldn't find anything about the safety of using this product. I then went onto the german site of ECO TEST, a highly reputed consumer organisation that tests products and hey presto, there I found it... Ammonium Alum is described as 'not recommendable' to use. It is in the second worst category in their cosmetic ingredients chart. It basically is an alluminium salt that can cause irritation of the skin. Since it is Alluminium there is also the question of breast cancer scare.
Now, I really don't want to leave this on such a depressing note. They actually recommend four products of being absolutely clean of any dodgy ingredients. And at least one of them you can definately buy in the UK. It is Dr.Hauschke's Deo Milk available at places like Napiers in Edinburgh. I have no idea how effectiv it will be though. 
Puh, any more information on this subject would be welcomed.
Tata Andrea


----------



## sarz

Oh my god !!

I always thought that Pit Rock is aluminium free......it says so on the container.......

Imo, unfortunately it doesn't stop you from sweating, but when you do there is no smell....

I couldn't find anything that was aluminium free and was an anti-perspirant, but i have changed the colours of clothes that i wear to accommodate this, or as Chick said i use a chemical one on stressful days.

I found the spray on Pit Rock really sticky and so so effective.

Anyway, looks like i'll have to go to Napiers !!!

Thanks Andrea,

Sarz


----------



## Debs

Hi girls,

I have been using Biosen (Boots) which is aluminium free and is a roll on rather than a spray (I have heard that its better to have a roll on rather than a spray)

I too have heard that you can't get anti perspirant that does not contain aluminium - only deoderant

The Biosen is ok - however I am not that keen on the smell - so think I will be nipping down to H&B to try the Chrystal Springs (Napiers is a bit too far away for me).

Is it a roll on or spray?

Thanks for the tips girls.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Mummytoone

Bizarre, i started using Pit Rock as one of my clients had breast cancer last year and was advised to change to it by her consultant


----------



## nicky30

Update on Crystal Springs - it hurts like hell if you use it after shaving as I found out yesterday morning - ouch.

Now I am very confused . My Mum was dx with breast cancer a few months ago and was told to use Pit rocks or Crystal Springs.

I also bought Bionsen spray from Boots yesterday to try as Crystal Springs is awkward to use at the gym as you have to make it wet to use it.

Bionsen has quite a strong perfumy smell I am not sure that I like.

Oh decisions decisions - think I will stick to Crystal Springs except for the day I shave!!


----------



## andreaGe

Good morning girls,
After reading Lou's entry I felt I should look a bit more into this. 
The german OEKO TEST Consumer Organisation is somewhat the bible and authority when it comes to the truth behind advertising slogans. The organisation has singlehandedly changed attitudes and legislation in Germany. Now, they are not saying Ammonium Alum can cause cancer. They couldn't since it is not proven. They are certainly not happy about this ingredient!
I looked up PitRok'swebsite...www.pitrok.co.uk. They are saying it doesn't contain Alluminium Chlorohydrate or Alluminium Zirconium. It doesn't say it is not containing any Alluminium. The little difference!
I am actually quiet upset they are obviously taking the mickey. Especially when oncology consultants recommend the product.
Maybe it is just a question of the lesser evil. Basically any anti perspirant will contain alluminium. 
x Andrea


----------



## jabsey

hi, i think some of you may find this pdf document interesting, i think they are all bad i just couldn't wear Biosen, it stung more than my regular deodrants and its full of triclosan. i don't know the answer i just started using a plain non-perfumed roll on just when really neccessary and used hardly any each application the rest of the time i don't bother with any! ohh smelly jabs!! and don't forget all your anti-aging products & moisturisers must be changed to, Vitamin A (retinol) is a definate no-no!

Good Luck, love jabs (20+weeks pregnant!!) 

http://www.wen.org.uk/general_pages/Newsitems/cosmetics%20and%20chemicals%20spread.pdf


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Just wondering how you have all got on with your deodorants after all this time - have you stuck with them, etc?  This is something I have thought of for ages but never had the guts to do.


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Nikki - I used to use a crystal deodorant and found it really effective - I have no idea why I stopped using it   Ran out perhaps ?   I am going to buy it again next time I go shopping


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi, I stopped using the main makes of deodorant/anti-perspirant years ago because I had read about possible links with breast cancer. I switched to an aluminium-free spray deodorant which Weleda make (it is citrus-based and smells really nice).  (Website is www.weleda.co.uk). However, I stopped using it after a while as an experiment and can honestly say that I didn't miss it (and I'm not smelly, honestly!!!) and I now haven't bought any in years. My sister is the same. I think one of the keys is to wear clothes made out of natural fibres as much as possible, as this lets your skin breathe. Ellie.


----------



## Jennifer

I think Lush do natural deodorants - worth a look, their stuff is gorgeous


----------

